# القطعه ب (8) ريال / عطور/لوشنات/معطرات مفارش/بخور/مخلطات/كريمات/والكثير



## @دانه الدنيا@ (30 يناير 2012)

*

​*

*عرض خاااص​*​ 
*اختر مجموعتك بنفسك بارخص الاسعار​*

*فقط (8) ريال للقطعه​*

*او دع الخيار لنا ووفر ع نفسك​*

*يميزنا الجوده والسعر المناسب​*



رفع الصور




رفع الصور
رفع الصور





لوشنات 
 ،، انواع متعدده ،،
 وروائح مذهله ..يساعدع تنعيم البشرة لتجعلها ناعمه كالحرير
 يعمل ع حمايتها من أشعة الشمس
رفع الصور




​ ارقى انواع البخور والمعمول 
.تشكيلات واسعه. بعلب انيقه ومميزه 

رفع الصور





معطرات المفارش
..تشكيله وروائح منوعه ​ *انثري عبيرك الخاص بك معطرات المملكه للمفارش ....والسياره *
 *واجعلي غرفة نومك جنه برائحتها الجذابة والعطرة 

رفع الصور





تشكيله واسعه من العطور 
حجم 100 مل 
ثبات واشكال ..جدا جميله 
*





مخلطات شرقيه 
..تحف وليست عطور.من جمالها الآخاذ
 دهن عود ..بلاك عوود.. سلطان ..جذور العود
 الف ليله وليله 
 والكثيرررر
 اشكال وعلب فخمه


رفع الصور





فواحات زيتتيه
عطري ارجاء منزلك برواح نفاذه وباسهل الطرق واقل الاسعار






ليكون لمنزلك رائحته الخااصه المميزه
 لآول مره .. معطرات السراميك 
 بالبخور ..والزهور .. وروائح الفواكه
رفع الصور




مجموعه دابر فاتيكا
الغنيه عن التعريف 
شامبو فاتيكا
المغذي والغني بالخلاصات الطبيعيه المختاره بعنايه للحصول ع شعر قوي ومتجدد دائما

كريم دابر فاتيكا
لتصفيف وترطيب وتنعيم الشعر .. والتخلص من القشره

زيت دابر فاتيكا
زيت للشعر ممتاز ..لشعر صحي خالي من المشاكل
 ولتقويه الشعر من الجذور الى نهايه الاطراف


رفع الصور





شامبو وبسلم 2في 1
شامبو لجميع انواع الشعر بالاضافه الى بلسم لتقويه الشعر وتغذيته من الجذور

او دع لنا عناء اختيار مجموعتك وبسعر اقل

رفع الصور





مجموعه من اختياري 
 8 قطع 
 فقط ب 50 ريال 
رفع الصور





او 6 قطع مكونه من معطر جسم
 عطر100 مل
 مخمريه للشعر والجسم
 مخلط شرقي
 بخور
 لووشن 
 فقط 45 ريال


التوصيل لكافة مناطق المملكه .. وحتى لخارجها​


----------



## @دانه الدنيا@ (31 يناير 2012)

*رد: القطعه ب (8) ريال / عطور/لوشنات/معطرات مفارش/بخور/مخلطات/كريمات/والكثير*

للررررررررررررربع


----------



## koko474 (6 فبراير 2012)

*رد: القطعه ب (8) ريال / عطور/لوشنات/معطرات مفارش/بخور/مخلطات/كريمات/والكثير*

للرفع وموفقه باذن لله


----------



## جوو الرياض (6 فبراير 2012)

*رد: القطعه ب (8) ريال / عطور/لوشنات/معطرات مفارش/بخور/مخلطات/كريمات/والكثير*

نتمنى لكي التووفيق دانه

عالماً من الابدااااااع


----------

